# My Angelfish won't swim and keep hiding and staying in one place..Help?



## yoshisora (Jun 27, 2017)

So I'm starting a new 30 gallon tank..I bought 3 angelfish, an oranda goldfish, a pair of neon tetra, a pair of guppies, and 4 tiger barb ( I asked the fish shopkeeper to put them separately but he refuse it) and when i got home i noticed that the tiger barb is attacking the other fishes! they nip one of my guppies tail (thankfully they're fine) and they also nip one of my angelfish tail and fin.
When i moved them to the tank, i quickly separate the tiger barb fish from the others. And the angelfish that they nip won't swim with the others, it just keep hidding in the plants,when i move it a bit , it swims a little woobly, and quickly hide again! The other fishes are having a great time..

I'm so worried,does anyone know what's wrong with it?


----------



## Moleen (Nov 30, 2011)

First off, I would return the goldfish, this breed reaches 7inches, huge pooper, also prone to fungus in the folds of it's crown. Tiger barbs can be very nippy (they love nipping long flowing fins like guppies and angels) and aggressive, especially with slow moving fish like Angels.....I would have to say Tiger Barbs and Angels are one of the worst combinations in a community tank. I would return the Barbs and goldfish. Research peaceful community fish.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

angelfish go well with cory's get at least 6 of them. larger sized tetras that dont fit into the angels mouths are also peaceful enough to like well with angels.


----------



## yoshisora (Jun 27, 2017)

But, it's small oranda goldfish,the one that's only 5-6 cm...should i remove it from the tank? and i already remove the tiger barbs because they nip all of my fish...I'm starting to get annoyed by them


----------



## yoshisora (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm a little scared by cory,any other suggestion?


----------



## RudeRubicante (Dec 29, 2016)

yoshisora said:


> I'm a little scared by cory,any other suggestion?


I suggest you listen to the advice being given.

Corydora are little sweethearts who will keep your tank tidy. Think of their barbels as little moustaches and they're far more endearing.

As for the goldfish - return it. "Small" or not, it needs a lot of space and the water quality will suffer due to the amount of poop they produce. 

Tiger Barbs are notoriously difficult fish to keep in a community tank because they attack everything that isn't them. You may wish to return those too.

I have no clue about angels having never kept them myself, I just know they're difficult to keep with other fish.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

barbs will only go with other barbs or a a very limited choice of certain chilids that arent too aggressive and plecos. no one messes with a pleco coz it has an armour and nipping will only result in a sore mouth for the nipper. i agree with all the rest the goldfish has to go. your angelfish depending on which type you got at max size could get up to 10 inches per fish. having a goldfish who is a notorious pooper is going to strain your filter system even more. given your tank without any substrate or deco is only rated as a 33 gallon and your goldfish given time will grow to about 7 inches it would be considered as overstocking your tank.


----------



## yoshisora (Jun 27, 2017)

kitten_penang said:


> barbs will only go with other barbs or a a very limited choice of certain chilids that arent too aggressive and plecos. no one messes with a pleco coz it has an armour and nipping will only result in a sore mouth for the nipper. i agree with all the rest the goldfish has to go. your angelfish depending on which type you got at max size could get up to 10 inches per fish. having a goldfish who is a notorious pooper is going to strain your filter system even more. given your tank without any substrate or deco is only rated as a 33 gallon and your goldfish given time will grow to about 7 inches it would be considered as overstocking your tank.


I decided to bought a new tank...move all of my angelfish (and only angelfish..i didn't add anything else) to it and they're doing much better now..


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

thats awesome news indeed kudos on and congratulations on getting a new tank


----------

